# Korua Pencil or Cafe Racer? :)



## miaoian (May 4, 2020)

Intermediate rider start to do alright carves looking to upgrade for next season. 167cm, 63kg and boot size 8. Currently ride a 151cm Jones mountain twin.

Looking at Korua pencil or Cafe Racer. I think both will be suitable but Cafe Racer's 156cm might be a better size for me at 156cm (woulda loved a smaller size at 154 maybe)? 

Plan to pair the board with Now Drive bindings. advise is really appreciated


----------



## Matías (Sep 27, 2015)

I like 154 and I weigh more than you. At 155pounds. Maybe look into the tranny finder I know that comes in a 154. If you get a 156 that would be a great pow and stable go fast af board for you. But will probably feel big. With your boot size you can pick any board without worrying about toe drag. That’s a big plus.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

The Cafe Racer56 is the same board as the Pencil59, just with a slightly different tail shape. I've ridden the Pencil59 and at 181cm 77kg it felt about right for me as a stiffer carving board. At your size I think it would probably be too much unless you are a beast on the board  @Matías idea of the TF54 is a good one. I've also ridden that board and although it was softer for me, it was still fast and powerful. Koruas in general are way stiffer than most other boards (Jones for example) in terms of the recommended sizes. By that I mean a Korua that you are in the middle of the size range for will be a good amount stiffer than a Jones you are in the middle of the size range for.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

So uh... you're pretty light and you have the same boot size as me.

Have you thought of other boards or are you set on Korua? I think both those 156's are going to be pretty big for you. The TF54 might work well, but I'd definitely want to try something like that first especially as you're pretty much in the bottom 3rd of the weight range. I'd maybe look at stuff like the nidecker area and the k2 simple pleasures.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I would send an email to Korua. They are really helpful.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

All good recommendations above. I wouldn’t fear a larger stiffer deck. I consider myself advanced intermediate, 165lb and have a couple stiff 163cm boards for carving. One thing is for sure, you have to be on your game when riding. But it will force you to progress in your carving. Call or email korua for advice and get strong in the off-season.


----------



## miaoian (May 4, 2020)

appreciate everyone's reply! being a lightweight definitely limit the board length choices XD


----------



## RichB (Jan 28, 2021)

miaoian said:


> appreciate everyone's reply! being a lightweight definitely limit the board length choices XD


I was trying to make a similar decision recently. If you are just starting to do decent carves I don't think you need a board like a Korua (though they are very cool). You can do serious carves on a lot of boards that are more forgiving than a Pencil or Cafe Racer. I ended up with a K2 Niseko Pleasures and am very happy with the range of conditions it can handle. After two decades of riding twin tip boards it is great to be back on a forgiving but stable directional board. K2 Simole Pleasures would be similar.


----------



## Matías (Sep 27, 2015)

Gremlin


ALL MOUNTAIN DIRECTIONAL




www.gnu.com




Have you looked at the gremlin? It’ll hold an edge for sure. 148 or 151. 
What are you going to get?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I would take a cafe racer over a pencil. But I don’t think a wider waist board is necessary or even helpful until you’re a confident carver. It’s just going to add extra motion to the carve to get the board on edge and could lead to forming bad habits in the learning stage. I’d go something full camber with a modest waist and directional. Stiffer side of medium flex.

ie. something more traditional.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

miaoian said:


> appreciate everyone's reply! being a lightweight definitely limit the board length choices XD


What kind of turns and riding are you going to do?


----------



## miaoian (May 4, 2020)

Snowdaddy said:


> What kind of turns and riding are you going to do?


i rly like carving on groomers and trying to polish my intermediate S carves, esp on toe edge. also want a POW board to complement my jones mountain twin.. otherwise was just checking out a jones hovercraft that's on sale, seem pretty sweet too


----------



## miaoian (May 4, 2020)

Matías said:


> Gremlin
> 
> 
> ALL MOUNTAIN DIRECTIONAL
> ...


I might end up getting a jones hovercraft 148cm, perfect for my size and its 30% off XD


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

K2 Simple Pleasures is a great choice for what you’re looking after. It’s softer and easier than the Koruas. Easier to turn at low speed and for your weight and to work on intermediate turns and carves it’s a better choice than the Koruas imo (which require more speed and work but charge and carve harder).


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Yeahti87 said:


> K2 Simple Pleasures is a great choice for what you’re looking after. It’s softer and easier than the Koruas. Easier to turn at low speed and for your weight and working on intermediate turns and carves it’s a better choice than the Koruas imo (which require more speed and work but charge and carve harder).


I'd suggested that upthread as well! 

Just thought of the salomon super8 as well. That's a softer carv-ish deck as well.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> I'd suggested that upthread as well!
> 
> Just thought of the salomon super8 as well. That's a softer carv-ish deck as well.


True. Should have just said I just bump your idea 😀
One thing to add - I have CR 64 and owned 59 at the same time while two buds own K2 SP 156.
3 friends who are working on their intermediate carves preferred to stay on the SP after a swap.
They enjoyed and handled the CR 59 but preferred the SP 56.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeahti87 said:


> K2 Simple Pleasures is a great choice for what you’re looking after. It’s softer and easier than the Koruas. Easier to turn at low speed and for your weight and working on intermediate turns and carves it’s a better choice than the Koruas imo (which require more speed and work but charge and carve harder).


Definitely nailed it, I ride my Korua TF157 to open the day for an hour or two, then on the niseko pleasures for the rest of the day.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

@16gkid what are your thoughts on the korua now that you've had it out a few times? You've got me really curious about the SP/NP!

I rode the stealth the entire day recently and it was awesome, but man my legs felt it. I've been swapping to the yup or the spam for the afternoons.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

miaoian said:


> i rly like carving on groomers and trying to polish my intermediate S carves, esp on toe edge. also want a POW board to complement my jones mountain twin.. otherwise was just checking out a jones hovercraft that's on sale, seem pretty sweet too


A 154 Dart could really be your thing. Its the most mellow in their line and much more capable on groomers than its tail would let you think. With the added benefit of being a POW board. Dart + mountain twin would make an excellent quiver of boards with a wide range, but very different feel. By the way, the pencil also has more rocker in the nose than the café racer, not just a different tail.

You could also look at the Nidecker Area, for something shreddy and carvy. It's quite "beginner" friendly—I mean if your are beginning to scrap your elbows!—and fun. They use it a lot in the slice & dice serie, which leaves quite some room for progression despite being a "beginner" board


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I was gonna suggest one of those Nideckers or the Academy Masters


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Endeavor scout might be cool too actually


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

miaoian said:


> i rly like carving on groomers and trying to polish my intermediate S carves, esp on toe edge. also want a POW board to complement my jones mountain twin.. otherwise was just checking out a jones hovercraft that's on sale, seem pretty sweet too


I haven't tried the Hovercraft, but it looks like a really nice board. Nideckers are also very nice and can usually be found at great prices. 

If you haven't given up un Korua after the replies in this thread I'd still send them an email. They would give you advice on your weight and maybe there's a way you could demo a board somewhere. I own a Pencil + and a Bullet Train and they are my favorite boards. The Pencil has a very nice shape and sidecut and it is so much fun turning. Great in powder as well.

There are of course lots of other boards out there that would also work.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

Etienne said:


> A 154 Dart could really be your thing. Its the most mellow in their line and much more capable on groomers than its tail would let you think. With the added benefit of being a POW board. Dart + mountain twin would make an excellent quiver of boards with a wide range, but very different feel. By the way, the pencil also has more rocker in the nose than the café racer, not just a different tail.
> 
> You could also look at the Nidecker Area, for something shreddy and carvy. It's quite "beginner" friendly—I mean if your are beginning to scrap your elbows!—and fun. They use it a lot in the slice & dice serie, which leaves quite some room for progression despite being a "beginner" board


I personally don’t think the Dart works that well carving in comparison to the Pencil and the CR. The pencil in my opinion is more of an all mountain board fun in pretty much all conditions so if you’re looking for such a board might be worth considering.

Id however trust @Yeahti87 if his experience (or his mates‘ experience) is that the K2s worked better for intermediate riders. I usually like stiffer boards with focus on carves and off piste (I.e. love the Koruas) but the SP and/or NP are very intriguing. Thinking of getting one next year to try, although the SP as far as I’m aware won’t be continued. So better hurry up if that’s what you wanted to go for 😉


----------



## miaoian (May 4, 2020)

thanks for all the replies! I decided Korua is probably a bit out of my skill range and a 30% off hovercraft was a good deal I couldn't miss. XD

probably still need to get my skill level to advance to truly ride the hovercraft then hopefully Korua comes out with a shorter Cafe Racer XD


----------



## adgu (Oct 2, 2019)

Hello Everyone, I am in the same position. I just start extreme carving with my soft board set. The toe side is ok. but the heel side is a little bit problem. I ride with duck stance (15/15). somebody gave me advice to make my both stance in positive angle and I made it +27 +12 (goofy). the heel side become easier but still not enough. Anyway. 

I would like to buy one of classic Korua Shapes this year. As we don't have much snow park in our country, I mostly ride on groomers and sometimes powders. I like carving. but I also like switch and some ground tricks, reverse loop etc.

I like Korua Pencil shape too much. but I am just between Korua Otto and Pencil. I m 72kg with 162cm height and 26,5 boots size. Which one do you suggest? thanks.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

adgu said:


> Hello Everyone, I am in the same position. I just start extreme carving with my soft board set. The toe side is ok. but the heel side is a little bit problem. I ride with duck stance (15/15). somebody gave me advice to make my both stance in positive angle and I made it +27 +12 (goofy). the heel side become easier but still not enough. Anyway.
> 
> I would like to buy one of classic Korua Shapes this year. As we don't have much snow park in our country, I mostly ride on groomers and sometimes powders. I like carving. but I also like switch and some ground tricks, reverse loop etc.
> 
> I like Korua Pencil shape too much. but I am just between Korua Otto and Pencil. I m 72kg with 162cm height and 26,5 boots size. Which one do you suggest? thanks.


If you're a novice-ish, then you should get the otto. You'll get far more utility out of it and when you decide to get a more advanced shape you'll have that to fall back on.

Or go in a different direction and pick up something like the nidecker area on sale or the K2 simple pleasures.


----------



## adgu (Oct 2, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> If you're a novice-ish, then you should get the otto. You'll get far more utility out of it and when you decide to get a more advanced shape you'll have that to fall back on.
> 
> Or go in a different direction and pick up something like the nidecker area on sale or the K2 simple pleasures.


Thank you for your suggestion. and thanks *Yeahti87 for his same suggestion, too. 

by the way, which binding do you suggest? Salomon Hologram or Union Force? these are available in my shopping site at the moment?*


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

adgu said:


> Thank you for your suggestion. and thanks *Yeahti87 for his same suggestion, too.
> 
> by the way, which binding do you suggest? Salomon Hologram or Union Force? these are available in my shopping site at the moment?*


Since @adgu contacted me on priv and I got some extra info that is helpful here - the previous board was a 151 softer deck that he has found unstable to carve. Since he is set on Korua and riding switch is important, the Otto is the only viable choice there. If the budget allows, I would also consider the Otto plus - I haven’t ridden that one but it’s often considered as a better choice for lighter riders and there are some riders here with similar boot/weight stats that could give some insight into it. There are many ‚safer’ options out there if you considered other brands.

As far as the bindings are concerned, I’d go something stiffer because if you picked the regular Otto in 157, it will be a serious step up from the previous board and more response will be needed. The Holograms are a really nice softer surfy binding but that’s not the best choice for you and the Otto imo. The Forces will be more responsive but ideally I’d pick something mid-stiff.


----------



## adgu (Oct 2, 2019)

Yeahti87 said:


> Since @adgu contacted me on priv and I got some extra info that is helpful here - the previous board was a 151 softer deck that he has found unstable to carve. Since he is set on Korua and riding switch is important, the Otto is the only viable choice there. If the budget allows, I would also consider the Otto plus - I haven’t ridden that one but it’s often considered as a better choice for lighter riders and there are some riders here with similar boot/weight stats that could give some insight into it. There are many ‚safer’ options out there if you considered other brands.
> 
> As far as the bindings are concerned, I’d go something stiffer because if you picked the regular Otto in 157, it will be a serious step up from the previous board and more response will be needed. The Holograms are a really nice softer surfy binding but that’s not the best choice for you and the Otto imo. The Forces will be more responsive but ideally I’d pick something mid-stiff.


Dear Yeahti87,

thank you very much for your detailed explanation. 

first of all, otto is ok. but I m thinking on 153, not 157? As I am familiar with 151, I think 153 will be better for my height? If you suggest 157 according to my weight (72kg), It's ok.

on the other hand, I am gonna buy that sets from snowcountry.eu. my boots size is 26,5 (8,5US) so can you please offer me something from this site? 

I really like your all help and information sharing... very appreciated.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

adgu said:


> Dear Yeahti87,
> 
> thank you very much for your detailed explanation.
> 
> ...


For your height the 153 is definitely better. 73 kg should be enough for the 157 but I think the 153 is indeed a safer choice considering your height in this case. Usually it’s a very minor factor but I’d take that here into consideration. Snowcountry has plenty of gear, the big sale 45 % discounts are on the smallest sizes that probably won’t fit your boot. The 20 % discount choice is huge.

I’d pre select a couple of models first based on the reviews and gather more feedback on them here first.


----------



## adgu (Oct 2, 2019)

Yeahti87 said:


> For your height the 153 is definitely better. 73 kg should be enough for the 157 but I think the 153 is indeed a safer choice considering your height in this case. Usually it’s a very minor factor but I’d take that here into consideration. Snowcountry has plenty of gear, the big sale 45 % discounts are on the smallest sizes that probably won’t fit your boot. The 20 % discount choice is huge.
> 
> I’d pre select a couple of models first based on the reviews and gather more feedback on them here first.


Thanks a lot. so it is very stressing to select the best one  still checking each review and sometimes I turn back to the first bindings again. anyway, thanks for your suggestion. one last question, Union Force seems ok for me but just the stiffness is not right I think. but all reviews are good. so confused.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

adgu said:


> Thanks a lot. so it is very stressing to select the best one  still checking each review and sometimes I turn back to the first bindings again. anyway, thanks for your suggestion. one last question, Union Force seems ok for me but just the stiffness is not right I think. but all reviews are good. so confused.


Bindings are a lot of personal preference. I haven't found a board I don't like Forces on, personally, but there are a lot of others who haven't found a board they like them on. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## adgu (Oct 2, 2019)

smellysell said:


> Bindings are a lot of personal preference. I haven't found a board I don't like Forces on, personally, but there are a lot of others who haven't found a board they like them on.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Hello smellysell, that's a good expression for Union Force. I really want to buy one for my Korua Otto 

But what I don't really understand as I m not expert, what makes a bindings set stiff or medium stiff.. Is it about its high back? or all parts? because generally I realized that stiff bindings means stiff of their highback.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I really think you should be looking at other brands/boards as well, but the otto should be _okay_. I think there's better out there for you imho, but you should have plenty of fun on the otto esp sized down. 8.5 feet help you with sizing down as well. 

Can always move bindings back for deeper snow.



adgu said:


> Hello smellysell, that's a good expression for Union Force. I really want to buy one for my Korua Otto
> 
> But what I don't really understand as I m not expert, what makes a bindings set stiff or medium stiff.. Is it about its high back? or all parts? because generally I realized that stiff bindings means stiff of their highback.



Baseplates can be stiff as well.


----------



## adgu (Oct 2, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> I really think you should be looking at other brands/boards as well, but the otto should be _okay_. I think there's better out there for you imho, but you should have plenty of fun on the otto esp sized down. 8.5 feet help you with sizing down as well.
> 
> Can always move bindings back for deeper snow.
> 
> ...


thanks ridethecliche, 

does anyone has any experience on Ride C-8 ?








RIDE C-8 Snowboard Bindings 2023 | RIDE Snowboards


The C-8 is an entirely new direction for Ride. We set out to design the smoothest riding binding in the world and the C-8 did not disappoint. The Urethane in the Slimeback™ Highback provides a smoothundefined




ridesnowboards.com





do you think it is ok for otto?

so my options;

Union Force
Now Drive
Solomon Hologram
Ride C-8


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I don't have any personal experience with any of those bindings, but I know people generally like unions and rides and solomon/k2 bindings tend to get good reviews. I'm not sure I'd get the Now's for the otto.

Honestly, you'd probably be fine with the unions or rides.


----------



## adgu (Oct 2, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> I don't have any personal experience with any of those bindings, but I know people generally like unions and rides and solomon/k2 bindings tend to get good reviews. I'm not sure I'd get the Now's for the otto.
> 
> Honestly, you'd probably be fine with the unions or rides.


nice to hear that ridethecliche. thanks.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

adgu said:


> thanks ridethecliche,
> 
> does anyone has any experience on Ride C-8 ?
> 
> ...


I have the Drives, have ridden my friend’s Forces and Holograms.

The Drives get a lot of hype from the users on forums that have a very similar take on many things like me but they don’t fit my boots (Adidas and a very little foreard lean built-in, won’t be the case with most boots like Burton etc.) and the riding style that well (carve is great, jumps hurt the heel cos of the ‚excessive’ forward lean at the minimal setting). They lack adjustability imo.

The Holograms have been reviewed by @Surgeon and I have the same take on them. Not the best choice for the Otto imo.

The Forces are solid but they don’t have anything special. Just ok, they will do the job.

My personal favs are Burton X Base (I use them) and Rome Katana (sold the XL after downsizing the boots and gonna grab the new M/L).

Cartel X I’ve tried are also a very nice binding.


----------



## adgu (Oct 2, 2019)

Yeahti87 said:


> I have the Drives, have ridden my friend’s Forces and Holograms.
> 
> The Drives get a lot of hype from the users on forums that have a very similar take on many things like me but they don’t fit my boots (Adidas) and the riding style that well. They lack adjustability imo.
> 
> ...


how about Union Atlas? according to official page, it is stiffer than Force. But It is interesting that thegoodride says it is softer than Force. so consufed.

by the way, as I m gonna buy from snowcountry.eu, both burton x base and rome katana are not available.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

adgu said:


> how about Union Atlas? according to official page, it is stiffer than Force. But It is interesting that thegoodride says it is softer than Force. so consufed.
> 
> by the way, as I m gonna buy from snowcountry.eu, both burton x base and rome katana are not available.


I haven’t ridden the Atlas.

I wouldn’t rely on a single reviewer. Check all the possible feedback like you are doing here. In case of the Good Ride they seem to have a bias towards Union.

If snowcountry doesn’t have what you want, I’d just order from another shop unless you get a nice combo deal.


----------



## adgu (Oct 2, 2019)

Yeahti87 said:


> I haven’t ridden the Atlas.
> 
> I wouldn’t rely on a single reviewer. Check all the possible feedback like you are doing here. In case of the Good Ride they seem to have a bias towards Union.
> 
> If snowcountry doesn’t have what you want, I’d just order from another shop unless you get a nice combo deal.


Hello Yeahti87, your and all other members' support and advice are very important for me thanks to all... after couple of reviews through my options, I decided to buy Ride C-8 for my new otto and burton ion boots. I think stiffer set carry my carving skills in higher levels.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

adgu said:


> Hello Yeahti87, your and all other members' support and advice are very important for me thanks to all... after couple of reviews through my options, I decided to buy Ride C-8 for my new otto and burton ion boots. I think stiffer set carry my carving skills in higher levels.


Sounds like a good plan. Happy riding!


----------

